# Charlie Sheen: Also really passionate about tripping balls



## 13point9 (Mar 1, 2011)

Seeing him like this makes me realise how screwed he is...


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 1, 2011)

.... that ............ is higher than a giraffe's pussy in this video.

EDIT: motherfornicator, that motherfornicator is higher than a giraffe's pussy in this video.


----------



## stryker1800 (Mar 1, 2011)

they say at the end of the interview that he was clean, and I'm a firm believer that his personal life or the personal life of any entertainer is none of our business. They aren't there to be role models for our kids, thats our own job.

If he wants to do piles of coke and party and have anonymous sex, thats between him and his family not the rest of the world.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Mar 1, 2011)

It was funny until they cancelled two and a half men 
I loved that show...
But boy, that guy is fucked up 

Bi-winning


----------



## stryker1800 (Mar 1, 2011)

Marv Attaxx said:


> It was funny until they cancelled two and a half men
> I loved that show...
> But boy, that guy is fucked up
> 
> Bi-winning



Did they actually cancel the show, I heard they just weren't shooting anymore episodes this year.


----------



## Randy (Mar 1, 2011)

Somebody needs to stop that guy. It's one thing if he wants to burn out his brain on that crap but it'll be another thing when somebody more impressionable ends up getting wrapped up in his shit, and turns into either an addict or a corpse.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Mar 1, 2011)

^^
I don't know but the result will probably be the same either way 
I hate unfishied sitcoms!


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 1, 2011)

As far as unintentional comedy goes, it's gold- pure gold. 

BUT, the potential for things to get very sad very quickly is palpable.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 1, 2011)

That was truly one of the strangest things I've ever seen.


----------



## Randy (Mar 1, 2011)

I was trying to dig up the clip from Family Guy where it's a newscast about a guy winning the Guiness World Record for most drugs ever consumed, who died shortly afterward by *something* he _thought_ he saw.


----------



## Origin (Mar 1, 2011)

The show sucked and he's fucking insane but I still have to give him props for what he said about Alcoholics Anonymous, that the model of calling addiction a disease is utterly preposterous etc. He's like Mel Gibson to me: he's a rambling asshole, but at least he doesn't come on air the next day with an ABSOLUTELY fake apology like Tiger Woods and everyone who swears on television does. Course, Mel is more 'I'm human and I say stupid things, so do you, piss off' and Charlie is more 'I CAN SEE FOREVER AND IT IS I.'

Ohhhh ho ho ho crazy people.


----------



## Randy (Mar 1, 2011)

^
I'd like to agree with you, but that sounded more like a "I'm drunk and burned out" rant than anything else.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 1, 2011)

I fucking love Charlie Sheen.


----------



## Randy (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 1, 2011)

"Dude unplug that bastard."

"I got taco blood"



He is my hero! So many quotes in one video.


----------



## groph (Mar 1, 2011)

stryker1800 said:


> they say at the end of the interview that he was clean, and I'm a firm believer that his personal life or the personal life of any entertainer is none of our business. They aren't there to be role models for our kids, thats our own job.
> 
> If he wants to do piles of coke and party and have anonymous sex, thats between him and his family not the rest of the world.



Exactly. Thank you. If I were Charlie I'd have wanted to punch that interviewer in the face but what else do you expect from a mainstream news source. They only want to see people torn down and sit around disapproving of any deviation from the status quo, at least when it comes to people's personal lives. Charlie has a mind of his own and he doesn't want that mind interfered with. I wouldn't necessarily take much in the way of wisdom from him, but he's his own boss. 

Plus, he's fucking hilarious in that interview.


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 1, 2011)

I personally believe that any celebrity who is on film is acting. Charlie Sheen just puts on a better show.


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 1, 2011)

Makes it easier to watch.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 1, 2011)

^ That was fucking awesome.


----------



## snowblind56 (Mar 1, 2011)

What's dumb is that they make a show loosely based off of Charlie's lifestyle of getting drunk and banging randoms, then they get pissed off when he gets fucked up and bangs hookers.


----------



## Razzy (Mar 1, 2011)

snowblind56 said:


> What's dumb is that they make a show loosely based off of Charlie's lifestyle of getting drunk and banging randoms, then they get pissed off when he gets fucked up and bangs hookers.



To quote my Facebook status from earlier today.

"Wait! So Charlie Sheen acted in real life like he does on his TV show, and they're cancelling it because of it?"


----------



## Xaios (Mar 1, 2011)

Uh, there's a critical difference. What's supposed to be done on TV is called acting, or giving the illusion that someone acts in a certain fashion. One a person's behavior, no matter how similar they are to their on-screen persona, gets in the way of their acting and their ability to work within the confines of the production space, you can no longer produce the show.

Also, while his on screen persona is both a jerk and a drunken womanizer (like his real life self), it's not a drug addict or insane. His on screen character is really quite deliberate, which is the polar opposite of Charlie Sheen's current madness.

Not to mention, when viewing a television program, the viewer is always subconsciously aware of the fourth wall. This means that occurrences which would be terrible if they happened in real life, are instead funny because they're happening within the fictional confines of the story and are meant to relay some aspect of the character's personality or current dilemma within the space of the show.

TL;DR: Some things that may be funny in TV land aren't as funny in real life.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Mar 1, 2011)

To Charlie WHAAAA! Grow up and get some help!

I am not a fan of 'airing your dirty laundry' in public. He is trying to get attention, yet the wrong kind. The latest videos show him either on drugs, whether they are to help him or recreational, or he is going manic. just my 2 cents.


----------



## MJS (Mar 1, 2011)

I'd love to see him and Gary Busey have a psychotic rambling contest.


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Mar 1, 2011)

He'll be dead in 5 years.


----------



## poopyalligator (Mar 1, 2011)

MJS said:


> I'd love to see him and Gary Busey have a psychotic rambling contest.




hahaha, that was awesome.


----------



## groph (Mar 1, 2011)

2 And A Half Men is actually a reality show, there's a camera crew at Charlie's house all day and a crowd of people laughing at him.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 1, 2011)

Man, fuck G.I. Joe, Charlie Sheen is a real American hero.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 2, 2011)

Crazy people make the world more interesting.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 2, 2011)

"I don't believe in rock bottom, rock bottom is like a fishing term"- Charlie Sheen

&#8206;"[A.A.] was written for normal people, people that aren't special. People that don't have tiger blood, you know, Adonis DNA."- Charlie Sheen

"I&#8217;m not Thomas Jefferson. He was a pussy."- Charlie Sheen

"I am on a drug. It's called Charlie Sheen. It's not available because if you try it once you will die. Your face will melt off and your children will weep over your exploded body."- Charlie Sheen

Google search for Charlie Sheen quotes ftw!


----------



## Stealth7 (Mar 2, 2011)

"I'm an F-18, Bro!" 

"Your face will melt off and your children will weep over your exploded body."



Live the Sheen Dream

Fuck! I would love to party with this guy.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 2, 2011)

Pisschrist said:


> "I'm an F-18, Bro!"
> 
> Live the Sheen Dream



That one's good too.


----------



## Varcolac (Mar 2, 2011)

I'd like to be horrified or shocked, but it's Charlie Sheen. Nothing really surprises me any more. Like when there was some news coverage of one of his recent escapades: 

"Hollywood megastar had cocaine-fuelled pornstar orgies!" 
"Who was it?" 
"Charlie Sheen." 
"How is this different from normal?"

Still, there's some amazing quotes coming out of him in the last few days. "I'm sorry my life is more bitchin' than yours. I planned it that way."


----------



## DVRP (Mar 2, 2011)

Role Models <3


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 2, 2011)

What the fuck? Is he detoxing as this video is being filmed? He really looks unhealthy here.


----------



## CFB (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm tired of pretending I'm not a total bitchin rockstar from Mars


----------



## jymellis (Mar 2, 2011)

he is sooo badass! always has been!

"im banging 7 gram rcks, cuz thats how i roll"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leandroab (Mar 2, 2011)

He's so fucking high in that video it's not even funny...


----------



## jymellis (Mar 2, 2011)

leandroab said:


> He's so fucking high in that video it's not even funny...


 
oh yes it is!!!!

is it me or is he the real life version of his character in ferris bueller?


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 2, 2011)

Why has this not turned into an epic meme yet?


----------



## WickedSymphony (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 2, 2011)

Sounded pretty smart to me.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 2, 2011)

I love the new thread title!


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 2, 2011)

Fan's of Ron Swanson will dig this;


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 2, 2011)

Consider my DVR set to record the full 1 hr interview with him tonight on 20/20


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 2, 2011)

^

I think it aired last night. I don't know where you got the idea it was tonight.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 2, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> I think it aired last night. I don't know where you got the idea it was tonight.



You fucked me up, you posted it was tonight and then changed it real quick to make me look like a jackass, damn you!


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 2, 2011)

^

lolwut? 

I think you were doing too much Charlie Sheen. Are your children weeping over your body?


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 2, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> lolwut?
> 
> I think you were doing too much Charlie Sheen. Are your children weeping over your body?



Children? what are those?


----------



## JamesM (Mar 2, 2011)

^Those things you crush up into dust and snort.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 2, 2011)

The Armada said:


> ^Those things you crush up into dust and snort.





Haven't you heard the GoreGrind band ChildSnort?

Brutal shit.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 2, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Haven't you heard the GoreGrind band ChildSnort?
> 
> Brutal shit.



I outgrew my goregrind phase after I got out of highschool, Cock And Ball Torture and Last Days Of Humanity just didn't have the same appeal to me anymore, I think the novelty wore off.


----------



## Philligan (Mar 2, 2011)

TXDeathMetal said:


> I outgrew my goregrind phase after I got out of highschool, Cock And Ball Torture and Last Days Of Humanity just didn't have the same appeal to me anymore, I think the novelty wore off.


QFT.

Props to Charlie for being honest, at least (for the most part haha). Like when the reporter asks him how dark and troubled those times were, and he says "I enjoyed it." The end result might not be the best, but most people who live like that enjoy it during the fact; that's why they do it.

Also, dying's for fools.


----------



## spattergrind (Mar 2, 2011)

Damn it doesn't even look like charlie sheen...
Hes all sweaty and cracked out.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 2, 2011)

Philligan said:


> QFT.
> 
> Props to Charlie for being honest, at least (for the most part haha). Like when the reporter asks him how dark and troubled those times were, and he says "I enjoyed it." The end result might not be the best, but most people who live like that enjoy it during the fact; that's why they do it.
> 
> Also, dying's for fools.



That's like me man, I'm 27 years old and I'm currently on probation for my 2nd DWI, it's definitely not something that I'm proud of and if I could go back and change it I definitely would but I'm done with all that now, granted I had a lot of fun times during all that but when the good times and the buzz wears off and you realize you're in a world of shit then it's not fun anymore and I can now say that I'm done with all that shit, it's just not worth it to me anymore.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 2, 2011)

Just to clarify, the title of this particular PvP is "As Sheen On TV."


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm not sure what I think about Charlie Sheen as a person. I love his character, and he seems like a laugh, but he has kids so he should probably tone it down for their sakes. 

Like I said on facebook though, I'm not too sad they cancelled Two and a Half Men because watching Charlie Sheen's life makes it seem like it never ended.


----------



## Philligan (Mar 2, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Like I said on facebook though, I'm not too sad they cancelled Two and a Half Men because watching Charlie Sheen's life makes it seem like it never ended.




This whole thing blew my mind. I guess it's because I didn't realize just how big 2.5M was. A while ago (a year or so?) when he was caught wearing disguises to meet hookers, I couldn't believe it haha. I mean, he's an okay actor who's been in a couple good movies and a decent amount of okay ones, but he's living this life worthy of Zeppelin or the Stones. 

TL;DR: Hookers and cocaine.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 2, 2011)

Charlie has convinced me; I need to start banging 7g rocks.


----------



## Philligan (Mar 2, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Charlie has convinced me; I need to start banging 7g rocks.



If it's how you roll, then it's how you roll.


----------



## Faine (Mar 3, 2011)

That was interesting, gave me the creeps a little... But I think he's shot.


----------



## DVRP (Mar 3, 2011)

Charlie Sheen for president.


----------



## SD83 (Mar 3, 2011)

xmetalhead69 said:


> He'll be dead in 5 years.


People said that about Keith Richards 30 years ago... maybe 35. Dying is for fools...


----------



## JamesM (Mar 3, 2011)

^Nah dude, Keith Richards is long dead. He just doesn't know it yet.


----------



## Randy (Mar 3, 2011)

On second thought, maybe he's onto something:



> ROBIN QUIVERS: But how do they work it? Do they sleep in the same bed?
> HOWARD STERN: Yeah, are all three of you in the bed together?
> CHARLIE SHEEN: No because we are adults and we realize that three in a bed is like, we are all not seven.
> HOWARD STERN: So everybody gets their own bed?
> ...



Charlie Sheen Reveals Goddess Sleeping Arrangement


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 3, 2011)

I like the fact that he isn't being the typical celebrity and playing the victim card when they get caught. No sex addict bullshit, and no "woe is me" drug addict stories. He's honest; he had a awesome time. And really, cocaine parties and multiple top-shelf hookers does sound like a pretty awesome time. I just can't roll like that.


----------



## MikeH (Mar 3, 2011)

Shut up. SHUT UP.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Richie666 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hahahahaha, that was brilliant. Never knew he was so fucking crazy.

Hot Shots: Part Deux ftw


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 3, 2011)

Okay I need a blood sample from Randy and Charlie Sheen. I am going to genetically engineer the ultimate man then transfer my conciousness into it. I'll do so much drugs chicks will get high from my body fluids.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 3, 2011)

I. Fucking. Love. Charlie. Fucking. Sheen.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 3, 2011)

Infinity Complex said:


> I. Fucking. Love. Charlie. Fucking. Sheen.


----------



## victoriaB (Mar 4, 2011)

Really?!...He's also good in sports I think. Very intelligent man. I adore Sheen and really watched his interview in The Today Show. He must have been really passionate of what he is doing. He's really good in making people laugh.


----------



## Stealth7 (Mar 4, 2011)

He's also good at banging 7gram rocks and smoking hotties... Cuz that's how he rolls!


----------



## Razzy (Mar 4, 2011)

Randy said:


> On second thought, maybe he's onto something:
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie Sheen Reveals Goddess Sleeping Arrangement




This man is my new hero.


----------



## Randy (Mar 4, 2011)

Emilio Estevez Meme - He's Charlie Sheen Lite! - Urlesque


----------



## faceforward_007 (Mar 4, 2011)

+1


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Xaios (Mar 4, 2011)

^ Win.


----------



## FretWizard88 (Mar 4, 2011)

Winning!


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 4, 2011)

I think Charlie Sheen should get that tatted on his chest. Maybe I will?

And the Emilio memes made me .



You tell me said:


> "And I was like...... UH-MEAL-EEEE-OOOO!!!!!"
> 
> "The Mighty Duck man himself."


----------



## Varcolac (Mar 4, 2011)

Randy said:


> http://www.blogcdn.com/www.urlesque.com/media/2011/03/emilio6.jpg[IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://www.blogcdn.com/www.urlesque.com/media/2011/03/emilio4.jpg[IMG]
> 
> ...


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 4, 2011)

But really, he should be proud.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 4, 2011)

Charlie Sheen's media warpath offends warlocks, rankles Mars enthusiasts | Inside TV | EW.com

...


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 4, 2011)

^

Chuck better be careful, the Coven of Artemis is not to be taunted;









Hank Hill said:


> Go get 'em shuffles!


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 4, 2011)

This thread is WINNING!... at life.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 4, 2011)

Bi-winning.


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 4, 2011)

This is almost as funny as the meme thread was. 

Winning!


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 4, 2011)

BrainArt said:


> This is almost as funny as the meme thread was.
> 
> Winning!



What are you talking about, it IS a giant meme.


----------



## Stealth7 (Mar 4, 2011)

Complex Presents: The Charlie Sheen Soundboard | Complex.com

"They are the rocket fuel that lives in the tip of my saber"


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 4, 2011)

Pisschrist said:


> Complex Presents: The Charlie Sheen Soundboard | Complex.com
> 
> "They are the rocket fuel that lives in the tip of my saber"



Fuck yes!


----------



## Randy (Mar 4, 2011)

What was she doing with, like, a shrimp fork in her purse?


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 4, 2011)

Randy said:


> What was she doing with, like, a shrimp fork in her purse?



Randy, I was JUST going to post that, until I saw that you did.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 4, 2011)

Sorry my life is so much more bitchin' than yours


----------



## Randy (Mar 4, 2011)

BrainArt said:


> Randy, I was JUST going to post that, until I saw that you did.



Mind control.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 5, 2011)

Bi-winning


----------



## Randy (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 5, 2011)

Randy said:


>


----------



## Xaios (Mar 5, 2011)

Just thought I'd quote this gem, it's from a press release from Bungie admitting they were fooling everyone into thinking they were working on an MMO:



Bungie said:


> Bungie fans, prepare to have your heart broken, in three... two... one: "In rehearsal Aldridge was convinced that everybody got the joke. It was all in the delivery, he assured us, and he was certain it was clear that he was playfully riffing off of the recent rumors. Unfortunately, most people can't figure David out -- they can't process him. And we don't expect them to. You can't process David Aldridge with a normal brain. You'd need tiger blood and Adonis DNA."


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 6, 2011)

^ Charlie Sheen just PWNT Roger Ebert with that one.


----------



## Stealth7 (Mar 6, 2011)

^


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 7, 2011)

Randy said:


> Mind control.



Or true love...  Either one of those. 

Either way, we are both WINNING!


----------



## Gyro (Mar 7, 2011)

Sheen's-Korner, Ustream.TV: You're either in Sheen's-Korner or you're with the trolls..

It's getting better and better.


----------



## liamh (Mar 7, 2011)

Charlie Sheen is a retard and Two and a Half Men is awful


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 7, 2011)

And you're a heretic.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 7, 2011)

liamh said:


> Charlie Sheen is a god that's not of this terrestrial plane and Two and a Half Men is awful



Fixed.


----------



## Razzy (Mar 7, 2011)

liamh said:


> Charlie Sheen is a god that's not of this terrestrial plane and Two and a Half Men is the greatest reality show of all time.





gunshow86de said:


> Fixed.



Double-fixed


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 7, 2011)

^

Meh, there was not nearly enough banging of 7 gram rocks for 2.5 Men to be a reality show.


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 7, 2011)

Well I guess thats the end of Two and a half men.


----------



## Anarkhia (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## meisterjager (Mar 9, 2011)

I really like 2.5 Men.

Shit got real now it's dead and buried.


----------



## 13point9 (Mar 9, 2011)

How to make my own style of 'Tiger's Blood'

Pitcher filled with 7g rocks (crushed ice)

2 bottles of cherry based alcopop (or just 660ml cherryade)

4 shots of Absinthe

4 shots of Jagermeister

4 shots of vodka

(optional) 4 shots of cherry liquor

Topped off with a can of Rockstar (as he said he is one)


----------



## SD83 (Mar 9, 2011)

13point9 said:


> How to make my own style of 'Tiger's Blood'
> 
> Pitcher filled with 7g rocks (crushed ice)
> 
> ...



If you leave out the Jager, that sounds like a good drink to me. In other words... it sounds like winning.


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 10, 2011)

Didn't see this on the 5 pages in skim.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## 13point9 (Mar 10, 2011)

After seeing the cooking video, It seems like hes regained some of his marbles but is just rolling with it haha


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 10, 2011)




----------

